# Scotia iTRADE technical issues



## ssimps

This is probably not news to anyone that has a Scotia iTRADE account, but since their 'back end' conversion a few weeks ago (part of integrating iTRADE with Scotiabank back-end I guess), there have been several technical issues and they seem to continue. Note that before the conversion, I had 100% perfect experience with iTRADE.

I have no stock or private $ interests in any discount broker, I do not work, nor no anyone that does work, at any of the discount brokers. So this is coming from a frustrated customer only. 

Sorry for the long post....

First let me say that the support people have have spoken too have been quite nice and helpful in general, so this is good.

I am posting this mostly so that people considering an iTRADE account can know that right now, things are not so good at the site in my opinion. There are still tech. issues with the site. I am sure they will get fixed, but if planning on starting to use iTRADE, maybe wait a bit until they get things right again.

Here is my list of issues that I have had so far:

1) Site not accepting my user name and password for a few hours during trading hours. Called tech support and they admitted the issue. No issues since for this one.

2) Account summary page not showing correct balances. There was one morning (last Monday) where I could hit refresh and each time the page would seem to randomly show me 1 of 3 different balances, with the differences in the $20,000 range. Called tech support; at first they said that the account summary page issue had been fixed the week before so they did not 'believe' me. After insisting to speak with a manager, the support rep put me on hold. When he came back, he said my issue had now been fixed and now my account summary should be stable, which it was. No issues on account summary since.

3) Unable to modify existing trades. Two times I tried to modify an existing trade and got an error saying that I could not modify it and I needed to phone iTRADE support. I did call; in both cases I was told that the modify was not being accepted by their system for an 'unknown' reason. In one case, they pushed the modify through and everything was OK. In the second case, by the time the support person found the error on their end, markets had just closed, so the modify could not be done. The support rep said they would give me my 6.99 commission fee as a credit for the error since it resulted in a part fill of only 100 of 700 units. I did receive the credit as promised, but had to pay more for the stock the next morning to get the share count I wanted. ;(. I have not seen this issue for a week now, so maybe it is fixed.

4) Account history showing duplicate trades and one trade with incorrect number of shares purchased. This is still an outstanding issues. I talked with a support rep yesterday and he said this was a known issue and would be fixed by end of this week.

5) Charged incorrect commissions. While updating my own books Sunday, I noticed one trade had been charged a commission of almost $60. I called and they said that their system had wrongly listed the trade as a broker trade, thus the high fee. He said that they would credit my account so I only paid $13.98 for the trade since it was 2 part fills at 2 different prices. I pointed out that I always used to be only charged 6.99 for a trade even if I modified the price of the trade after a part fill. After putting me on hold again he came back agreeing I should only have been charged 6.99 and would get the overcharge as a credit.

That is it so far.

So, anyone with an iTRADE account, I suggest checking your statements carefully.  

I also wonder whether there is anything us active iTRADE users can do, other than move to a different discount broker, to get some compensation from iTRADE for the frustration and time at least I have had to spend on the phone with them (2 - 3 hours now). I feel like sending them a bill for my time!

Also, in a way it makes me not trust the service at all anymore; several weeks after conversion and they still have technical issues to fix? This seems crazy to me. Again, before the back-end conversion was done (when we got new account numbers), I had zero issues with the iTRADE service and loved it.

Thank you.


----------



## Berubeland

Tell me about it I am so frustrated with them. 

First of all - Their conversion occured on December 4th and I had outstanding orders to be filled all of which were cancelled. The reason this is important is because I lost my place in the queue.

Second I placed a trade for 225000 warrants which was filled but then they charged me 2 cents per share for the trade. $4500 for the trade. I contacted them and they did fix it but it did take several days. 

During this time I could not trade.

I did not receive any free anything from them for the inconvenience.


----------



## HaroldCrump

ssimps, I am with iTrade and have been with them for 3 years now.
Like you, I was very satisfied with their service.
However, it's been going downhill since Scotia bought them out.
And since the backend conversion 2 - 3 weeks ago, I have faced similar issues - not as many as you probably because I don't trade as much as you.
All the account numbers have changed which is a big inconvenience since I need to fix all my bill payment setups.
The account login issues were there for the first few days and when I called them they admitted.
Those have since been fixed.
There are other quirks that I notice every now and then.
For now I am sticking with them.
I plan to make some trades early next year in my RRSP and TFSA and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## leslie

So far so good for me. 

The only odd thing to happen is I got a reprint of the November statement in the mail instead of the December one - but the Dec one followed shortly without my complaining.

And now when I have to phone for stuff that the website cannot do, the wait is half an hour at least. Before I had a direct line to either a rep or voicemail for them to call me back.

I'm willing to give them a break for a while. The other brokers have just as many problems.


----------



## lister

I experienced all those problems and had two trades go screwy. The first was a sell and I never got the money from it. All went to the commission and of course the money wasn't available for... The second was a buy where about 15% of the dollar value went to the commission putting my account in the hole. That was automatically fixed a couple of days later. The first trade issue took several phone calls and now hopefully has been fixed. I'm expecting to see the money tomorrow or Wednesday. The normal trade commission amount, $19.99, has been cut in half. Predictably the wait times on the phone were quite long.

I would hate to have been involved in that back-end conversion project. I can imagine the crap they're getting for this botch up.


----------



## ssimps

leslie said:


> I'm willing to give them a break for a while The other brokers have just as many problems.


I'm willing to give them a bit of time too. But I have to look out for my own interests here, which does not give iTrade indefinite time to sort things out. When the dust settles, I think we should all expect some form of significant in-kind free trades or something to make up for the stress and time this has cost us. To my knowledge, Scotia never once indicated that that this account number change would cause so many issues to active traders; if there was even a small chance that it would or could, they should have disclosed this so that people had time to move their securities if they wanted.

Do other online discount brokers really also have the issues I mentioned? If so, iTrade should have been #1 ranked before the back-end switch. I had never had one issue with iTrade before account # change, not one, zero. 

The thing that gets me worked up is that we have a lot of $ via this broker and I worry they will mess things up to the point where we loose actual cash or securities, not just hours of time pointing out their errors! Maybe this is not possible, in which case it is just a sever annoyance and I can take a bit of the pressure off myself (maybe not them).

Thanks again.


----------



## HaroldCrump

New bulletin being displayed since this afternoon upon login:

_December 21, 2009 

Dear Scotia iTRADE Customer, 

During 2009, we completed a significant upgrade to our systems and also centralized record keeping and back office functions under Scotia Capital Inc. We strengthened our technology architecture and deployed a new order routing infrastructure to improve execution speed and quality. These changes provide the new platform for future product and service enhancements and will help us deliver a more robust and efficient customer experience. 

A project of this size touches every part of our business from account opening through to statement design, and we have strived to deliver these changes with a minimal amount of disruption in the services we provide to you. 

The more recent conversion of our back office functions did result in challenges for some of our customers. As a result, wait times to reach our Customer Service team have been longer than we would like. 

You can be assured that providing you with the ability to view your positions and trade your securities remains our top priority and we have been working diligently to ensure that all customer issues are resolved. You can also rest assured that the security and privacy of your accounts and transactions was not impacted in any way. 

I wanted to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience during these changes and apologize for any recent difficulties you may have experienced. Our Customer Service team stands ready to assist you with any issues you may have, and our team of developers and engineers will continue to work behind the scenes to deliver the products and service you've come to expect from Scotia iTRADE. 

We are very excited about what lies ahead now that our system upgrades are complete. On behalf of the entire Scotia iTRADE team, I'd like to thank you for your business and wish you the best over the holidays. 

Sincerely, 
Duncan Hannay 
Managing Director, Head of Online Brokerage_


----------



## ssimps

Duncan Hannay; That makes me feel soooo much better.


----------



## mario 1

I to experienced most of those same problems, they have now finally been resolved. Although it was a frustrating experience for a lot of people the grass is not always greener on the other side.
I had been with two other Bank brokerages and they were a real nightmare and that was during regular service. E or I trade was far superior in every way IMO.
Hopefully things have returned to normal.


----------



## ssimps

mario 1 said:


> I to experienced most of those same problems, they have now finally been resolved. Although it was a frustrating experience for a lot of people the grass is not always greener on the other side.
> I had been with two other Bank brokerages and they were a real nightmare and that was during regular service. E or I trade was far superior in every way IMO.
> Hopefully things have returned to normal.


I hope so too; I would like to stay with iTrade too and pre-account number changes I had 100% positive experience with them. I guess people are saying this is an exception, not the standard in the industry. People / sites rating discount brokers should factor this in heavily in their ratings IMO.

I still feel iTrade should give us loyal customers something to help compensate for the 2 - 3 week mess instead of just a 'thank you and sorry for the problems'. 

Yesterday when I was talking with a support person about a still outstanding issue they offered me 5 free trades for all my troubles. I told them that 2 - 3 hours of my time is worth way more than $35 bucks and when the dust settles on the site and they are stable again that I'd be calling looking for much more than $35 in ''compensation''. Maybe I should have just taken the 5 free trades.


----------



## humble_pie

we strive today.
we are still striving.
we strove last week.
we have striven.


----------



## ssimps

humble_pie said:


> we strive today.
> we are still striving.
> we strove last week.
> we have striven.


If you are suggesting that I should drop it and move on, I probably should.


----------



## humble_pie

of course not. It's a reference to your friend duncan.

as a matter of fact the discounters seem to be bulging at the seams w new business. But imo their absolute first concern should be system engineering. So clients who shine the light on shortcomings are benefiting all.


----------



## ssimps

humble_pie said:


> as a matter of fact the discounters seem to be bulging at the seams w new business. But imo their absolute first concern should be system engineering. So clients who shine the light on shortcomings are benefiting all.


I totally agree with this, and I get it. 



humble_pie said:


> of course not. It's a reference to your friend duncan.


Did duncan post a reply to this thread; I can not see it, but maybe I'm missing it. No offense intended, but maybe I'm also stupid cuz I still don't get your post. Can you help me get your point please?

duncan, are you and I friends? Never met you or penpalled with you, so not sure how we are considered friends. Not saying I wouldn't mind being your friend, but is it possible to make 'friends' on a forum?

Again maybe I'm just forum stupid so I'm not following things here. Any help in my forum education would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again.


----------



## HaroldCrump

ssimps said:


> Did duncan post a reply to this thread; I can not see it, but maybe I'm missing it. No offense intended, but maybe I'm also stupid cuz I still don't get your post. Can you help me get your point please?


humble pie's post was in reference to the following phrase from the iTrade bulletin:
_and we have strived to deliver these changes_
Get it?


----------



## ssimps

HaroldCrump said:


> humble pie's post was in reference to the following phrase from the iTrade bulletin:
> _and we have strived to deliver these changes_
> Get it?


Sorry humble pie; now I get it and now I feel as stupid as I was wondering if I was.  See my foot in my mouth. Again, sorry for mistaking your post. I thought when you said my friend duncan you were referring to another forum user.


----------



## humble_pie

tis the season to be frazzled


----------



## ssimps

humble_pie said:


> tis the season to be frazzled


I guess so.


----------



## cannon_fodder

I've also faced frustration with iTrade. I liked E*Trade - it wasn't perfect, but it was better than others I've worked with.

I complained and all I was offered were 3 free trades. I told them it is ironic that a loyal customer who sticks with them through this mess is treated less favourably than a new customer who is often given 50 free trades.

I've seen my account balances showing that certain positions are underwater - the book value is so far wrong that it really makes it hard to trust any of their numbers.

I will just have to keep my eye on everything for the next couple of months.


----------



## ssimps

cannon_fodder said:


> I complained and all I was offered were 3 free trades. I told them it is ironic that a loyal customer who sticks with them through this mess is treated less favourably than a new customer who is often given 50 free trades.


I never thought of that, but you are so right, what a joke (I'm not laughing).


----------



## Berubeland

I asked them directly for free trades and was told no. 

I am a little upset about that first of all because I just like to get free things and second of all because I have never got even a discounted trade from these guys for some reason I always fall short by a few trades every quarter. 

SO.... maybe Santa will bring me free trades.

It makes me feel a lot better about removing liquidity lol 225000 x.002 = $450


----------



## lister

I got my money from the first screwy trade today. Confirmed half cost trade.

Hopefully this has settled down for January when the TFSA 2010 new money trading starts.


----------



## Berubeland

Today I tried to do a buy and found that a cancelled trade was "stuck" being that even thought the trade was cancelled my buying power did not reflect that. I cancelled it last week. So I cannot buy anything. 

I tried "customer service" and i use this term very loosely I waited over an hour on speaker phone before I had to go and do something else. 

So that is where I am at.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I bought a bond a week or so ago and today I received the written trade confirmation.
To my surprise, the written printout includes a buy and a cancel for the same security and same amount.
Yet, the security is there in my account and (hopefully) reflecting the correct market value.
Not sure why there's a cancel order.
Guess it's my turn to call customer service and wait an hr. tomorrow...


----------



## ssimps

And I thought things were getting better; my last several trades seem have gone OK this week. I have not received my official statements for these trades yet though. And have not received the ~$52 refund for the ~$60 commission I was charged on a trade iTrade support agreed I should have only been charged 6.99 for.


----------



## ssimps

*itrade functionality changes since account # switch*

1) On the statements you get in the mail and in your account history, they no longer list number of shares purchased using different trades on the same day for the same stock; they now lump them all together and give one shares purchased number and one average cost. You have to use your commission fee to try to figure out how many trades you made. This makes it hard to tell if you did multiple trades, or if they are making a mistake on the commission charged. 

iTrade used to list each transaction for the same stock on the same day by listing the shares purchased seperately for each trade.

2) Posted by HaroldCrump: Finally managed to get thru to Scotia iTrade customer service. According to them, additional CESG grants and other types of grants like CLB are no longer possible in RESP accounts with iTrade.
If someone is eligible for additional grants and wants to continue receiving them, the only option is to transfer the RESP account to another institution.
Only the basic CESG grants of 20% every year is possible with iTrade.

Please post any other functionality changes you have found post account # change.

Thanks!


----------



## Berubeland

My buying power is set at $77 since before Christmas when it should be over $2000. 

Basically I changed an order that was a part fill from 200,000 to 100000 shares so it created two orders for 300000 total.

I called them the day before Christmas and it is still not resolved.

This is very irritating for me I often set orders and wait months for them to fill. I just set them and forget them. Now I have been trying to put my order in for days now.


----------



## ssimps

Berubeland said:


> Basically I changed an order that was a part fill from 200,000 to 100000 shares so it created two orders for 300000 total.


I also incounted a trade where 'I' am sure I just did a modify of 1 trade, but their system says I did 2 trades, filled one, part filled the other. That is what my personal books indicated anyhow

Since I have no way to prove they are wrong in this case, I dropped the issue. I also got a good price, so having extra shares ended up not being soooo bad.

Still, watch watch watch.....


----------



## Berubeland

Still waiing for issue to be resolved. I emailed them this time I can't be bothered to waste my life for 2 hours waiting for customer disservice. I guess it's a sign I'm not supposed to buy shares for the next while.


----------



## LMD

*Scotia ITrade*

My mutual fund book values have been wrong for at least a month. It's what I liked best about SI, that you could see the percentage up or down, it was so transperent. Also, they currently show me 2 lines for each mutual fund, one somewhat normal, the other showing 100ths and no value. I've emailed and called, and they keep saying it will be fixed soon. ???

What do you think? Are you guys demanding things like free trades? I was promised 2, but instead 19.98 (? why not the $19.99 x 2?) showed up in my account. 

I find it a pain that I now basically have to make sure I didn't lose any fractions/whole units of mutual funds by going over old records, which would take me a few hours, and frankly I am losing trust in them. It's like you have to babysit them to do the work they are supposed to do for you.

If anyone hears of another good broker (I loved eTrade) offering to pay for transfer fees, and better yet, some bonus on top of that) please post here.

Thanks and good luck to all, L


----------



## cannon_fodder

I've seen the same issue with mutual fund values being split in two as LMD posted.

Today I saw the first of my 3 free trades refunded.


----------



## Berubeland

Today I got an email reply. I bet they didn't even read my complaint. It's like they are stuck in retarded over there. I will post it tomorrow. I am not gruntled.


----------



## ssimps

Still having issues I have to follow-up with too; from the first thread post:



ssimps said:


> ....
> 
> 5) Charged incorrect commissions. ... I noticed one trade had been charged a commission of almost $60. I called and they said that their system had wrongly listed the trade as a broker trade, thus the high fee. ... he came back agreeing I should only have been charged 6.99 and would get the overcharge as a credit.


On Friday I still had not seen the credit I mentioned above. So I called my 'Dedicated Support Line' phone number. After waiting 19 minutes (I timed it), I got a support rep.

He said that he could see the error and see that a credit submission had been entered, but that it had gotten 'lost'. So he said he would need to resubmit the credit request and I should see it in a week.

Since I had him on the phone I mentioned that I saw an interest charge of about 3 bucks on my account history and was wondering what that could be caused by, as I never have a negative balance in my account by the time settlement date occurs (I use the 'pay bill' feature and pay any negative balance I have on day X so that I have a positive balance on day X+1, which is a nice feature). 

So I asked if he could explain why I got charged the interest, just out of interest. His response was that they would give me a credit for the $3 interest charge and that he did not have time to look into why it was charged in the first place; it was easier to just refund the interest charge! I said thank you.

Oh boy.


----------



## LMD

My mutual funds are still "wrong"...book price wrong (maybe they will never fix this? I tried by email and phone, telling them the right amounts, they said they'd fix it manually, it's been a week, they haven't). And mutual fund percentage shares show as 0 worth on another line.

I think it's been a month now, surely that's too long, they should have fixed it by now.

Isn't there something we could do to speed things up? My problems may be small, but they are annoying. I've seen people post about a class action suit, in my experience you get $6 after a lot of paperwork with those things. To me right now this does not warrant a class action suit. Yet I'm tired of writing emails and calling to no avail.

Anyone else actually had their mutual funds fixed?


----------



## ssimps

LMD said:


> My mutual funds are still "wrong"...book price wrong (maybe they will never fix this? I tried by email and phone, telling them the right amounts, they said they'd fix it manually, it's been a week, they haven't). And mutual fund percentage shares show as 0 worth on another line.
> 
> I think it's been a month now, surely that's too long, they should have fixed it by now.
> 
> Isn't there something we could do to speed things up? My problems may be small, but they are annoying. I've seen people post about a class action suit, in my experience you get $6 after a lot of paperwork with those things. To me right now this does not warrant a class action suit. Yet I'm tired of writing emails and calling to no avail.
> 
> Anyone else actually had their mutual funds fixed?


I wish there was something we could do to get things back to pre account # change quality, but I doubt there is, unless you can try to get them to hire you so you can kick some butt in their IT department, and do a better job than who ever is in charge now is of course. 

I actually do feel that a class action law suit may be warranted; again idealistic me, but it is more the point than the $ I'd get from it in the end.

When I asked if they plan on fixing the Account Summary page hat shows the stocks you own and your 'average purchase price', which is still totally wrong on mine, I was told it was a low priority issue to them and that they had no idea when it would be fixed.

Here is hoping to a speedy recovery....


----------



## ssimps

Berubeland said:


> Today I got an email reply. I bet they didn't even read my complaint. It's like they are stuck in retarded over there. I will post it tomorrow. I am not gruntled.


I would love to see the reply you got.


----------



## Berubeland

Dear Rachelle: 

Thank you for choosing Scotia iTRADE.

Your buying power is taken out, as you have three open orders on your
account. Please feel free to call us, if you need further assistance. 

Feel free to reply with any further comments or questions you may have. 

For further assistance, please contact us at 1-888-283-7787 or
416-861-1458 from 8:00 a.m to 9:00 p.m ET weekdays and 8:00 a.m to 6:00
p.m ET weekends, or go to http://www.scotiaitrade.com and visit our Help
Center. 


You can access the Help Center by clicking on the "help" button located
at the top of the each page. The Help Center provides detailed
instructions, definitions, and services to assist you in navigating your
Scotia iTRADE account. 

Sincerely, 
Mohammad Rafique 
Financial Service Representative 
Scotia iTRADE 


Dear Scotia Itrade,

I am currently very unhappy with what is happening in my account.

On December 4th you migrated my account and I lost my place in the queue
for 2 warrants that I had been in queue for for over 1 month.

Then when I bought OSU.WT you charged me .02 cents per share for 225000
shares charging me $4500 for the trade. 

Then you fixed that but my buying power is stuck at $77 for days now. I
need this fixed.

Customer service is 2 hours of waiting for you guys to answer the
freeking phone. I am thoroughly sick of this. So are these other people
talking about their problems.

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=1538

I am not the only one frustrated by this change. I feel like I should
get some free trade out of this at the very least Questrade is offering
me free trades and they don't even have my business yet. Please make me
happy with you guys again. 



Sincerely Yours,

Rachelle

After reading my email I now feel I did not sufficiently explain that a trade was stuck blah blah. Now today I called them the only way they can fix is was to increase my cash level in my account so I can put orders in. So now they will truly fix it Monday unless in fixing it they break it more.


----------



## harry

*Scotia iTrade Customer Service*

I have my margin and RRSP account with Scotia iTrade. I have found some technical issue in my account. Last 4 days I have been trying to reach customer service but no way I am able to contact customer service. Every time I am waiting for 30 to 40 minutes but no service.

It is very frustrating!! Any one elsefacing same situation? Any other contact method apart from service center email.

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## Berubeland

No Harry it is the only way. 

My account seems to be fixed......


----------



## HaroldCrump

harry said:


> Last 4 days I have been trying to reach customer service but no way I am able to contact customer service. Every time I am waiting for 30 to 40 minutes but no service.
> 
> It is very frustrating!! Any one elsefacing same situation? Any other contact method apart from service center email.


Harry, 30 to 40 mins. is not a lot to wait these day at iTrade - you need to stretch your patience to at least 60 mins.
I have managed to contact iTrade several times in the last 3 weeks, each time waiting between 50 to 90 mins.
Use a hands-free speaker phone, leave it on the speaker and wait till someone picks up.
You can also contact by email, but they are averaging about 2 to 3 days for an email response.
Other issue with email is that the answer is usually terse and unsatisfactory and you'll have to email them back and each time wait for 2 to 3 days.


----------



## LMD

My individual mutual funds are now showing the correct unit numbers, i.e. the hundredths are together with the whole numbers. : )

Book values are incorrect, I think I will have to do the math and email them what to change the book values to. 

On the plus and unrelated side, ING has a 3% TFSA right now, and you get $25 for opening one with an "orange key", which I found on craigslist Toronto, you can find it there, I don't know it off-hand.


----------



## ssimps

ssimps said:


> Still having issues I have to follow-up with too; from the first thread post:
> 
> [summary].... they charged me an extra ~$60 bucks for 1 online trade, instead of 6.99 ....
> 
> On Friday I still had not seen the credit I mentioned above. So I called my 'Dedicated Support Line' phone number. After waiting 19 minutes (I timed it), I got a support rep.
> 
> He said that he could see the error and see that a credit submission had been entered, but that it had gotten 'lost'. So he said he would need to resubmit the credit request and I should see it in a week.


Still no refund for their $60 error. I called again yesterday and was told that the credit had been 'lost' again. The support rep said that since it has now been 3+ weeks since the error occurred and I still have not received credit, that he would have the credit ' fast tracked' by having a manager handle it directly and that I should see the credit within 1 - 2 days. Did not see it today; not holding my breath for tomorrow.

Since this was my 3rd call to them about the same issue which they said would be fixed several times and was not, I got a little hot headed and said: 'I know this is not you fault personally, but your company really needs to get its sh*t together'. His simple reply was 'I agree with you'.

We both wished each other a nice day.


----------



## Berubeland

My account is still screwed up.

For some reason it gives my trade cash as -$27 but my withdrawal cash is over $600 and also my buying power. 

So i'm not sure what that means and at this point i'm not sure i want to follow up on it


----------



## ssimps

ssimps said:


> Still no refund for their $60 error. I called again yesterday and was told that the credit had been 'lost' again. The support rep said that since it has now been 3+ weeks since the error occurred and I still have not received credit, that he would have the credit ' fast tracked' by having a manager handle it directly and that I should see the credit within 1 - 2 days. Did not see it today; not holding my breath for tomorrow.
> 
> Since this was my 3rd call to them about the same issue which they said would be fixed several times and was not, I got a little hot headed and said: 'I know this is not you fault personally, but your company really needs to get its sh*t together'. His simple reply was 'I agree with you'.
> 
> We both wished each other a nice day.


I got my refund last night. Yahoo!!! Probably 2 hours of phone call waiting and talking (mostly waiting) to get my $60 bucks back. Maybe this is part of their new strategy: "If we make people wait long enough they will just not bother and we can keep their money".

Anyhow, it did get fixed in the end.


----------



## lister

Now the web site is dead slow and not returning anything at all...


----------



## HaroldCrump

Anyone with Trade Freedom here?
Scotia bought Trade Freedom at the same time as E*Trade.
Does anyone know if Trade Freedom is going through similar issues?


----------



## mario 1

Just par for the course with the new management 
These clowns should at least let you know that something in not right. post
a message on your site at the very least.


----------



## Berubeland

Oh yeah another thing .... their website doesn't show all the warrants. So you do a search and you can't get it. 

During the holidays I notice Brompton VIP Warrants were trading at par and I was going to pick some up the next day. I go to their site to place a trade and.... I couldn't buy because they didn't have the symbol. 

Next day it went up... of course


----------



## mario 1

You are not alone in your frustrations, they should give everyone a free month of trading. And that may not even be enough for our suffering.


----------



## cannon_fodder

Account view is not available.
Trading is not available.
Quotes are not available.

But, I'm sure if you wanted to sign up a for a new account you could do that!

The phone lines are busy so you can't even yell at someone who isn't responsible for this collossal mess.


----------



## ssimps

I called and after another long wait was told their back end system is down right now, so you can not trade at all. 

Their tech's are working on fixing the issue.


----------



## lister

I wonder what platform they're running all this stuff on?

What's most aggravating is that I used to work at E*Trade Canada and knew very well the systems, OS' and what-not and can only recall a couple of outages ever (that were not caused by the TSE.) I'm sure the systems were replaced at least once after I left but I never had any issues up until now.

Appears to be fixed now.


----------



## HaroldCrump

ssimps said:


> I called and after another long wait was told their back end system is down right now, so you can not trade at all.


Wow, that's a pretty serious issue for an online brokerage.
Backend systems are usually designed for high degree of fault tolerance and 24x7 availability.
So for years McLeoud direct investing has stagnated under Scotia.
It used to be ok several years ago but now is at the bottom of the pile among the big 5 bank brokerages.
And now they take over E*Trade and this is what's happening to it....


----------



## mario 1

I sent them a strongly worded e-mail, things should be back to normal as soon as they get it  , of course that could take a few days.


----------



## lister

Spoke too soon. Broken again. *sigh*


----------



## Berubeland

Yes you probably could as long as it's not a TFSA which I applied for in DECEMBER. I called them and they said they received the papers.... i am still waiting for them to get it up. 

This is the second time I had to apply, the first time I filled out their form that says TFSA application but that was not correct... I had to reapply entirely even though I am already their customer.


----------



## takingprofits

Broken since the open today - can't trade. Not impressed.


----------



## mario 1

If you have enough money to invest it's a good idea to have a second brokerage.
Of course that doesn't help if you want to sell a current stock.


----------



## ssimps

mario 1 said:


> If you have enough money to invest it's a good idea to have a second brokerage.
> Of course that doesn't help if you want to sell a current stock.


Agreed, please post any input you have on the best stable low cost online broker on:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=1765


----------



## chanos

*Totally unacceptable service at ScotiaItrade*

For a broker's platform to go down like this without warning and with no alternative way of making transactions, it is totally unacceptable. To begin with they have no more then a couple of phone numbers to reach them and its impossible to get through.

As soon as I can get to Itrade I will have my entire account transferred in kind. 

The rest of you all should seriously consider moving your money out of such an unstable broker.


----------



## ssimps

I had an open order from a week or so ago for HSE for 29.43; which would have been easily filled this AM if their system was up based on the L2 data I still have access too. HSe went down to 29.41 based on the L2 data.

Is there any re-coarse I can take to get my order filled at my limit price given the itrade system was down and therefore did not fill the order? Now HSE is up to 29.59and rising. 

Those f'ers.


----------



## LMD

What have people been asking for (and getting) because of all these inconveniences? I asked for 2 free trades and got them, but now i want a few more. It's been 6 weeks now I think that everything's been wonky.


----------



## Four Pillars

LMD said:


> What have people been asking for (and getting) because of all these inconveniences? I asked for 2 free trades and got them, but now i want a few more. It's been 6 weeks now I think that everything's been wonky.


You should ask for the transfer fees to be waived so it won't cost you anything to move to another broker.

They sounds awful - probably any other broker would be a big improvement.


----------



## dr_teeth

The whole Scotia iTrade system is down. The computer based trading is non existent, all quotes are disabled and even their customer service phone in line is dead (all you get is a busy signal) This is as of 11:30 January 13, 2009. It has been like this for about 2 hours.

I too am a very dissatisfied customer who has had enough. I set up a blog to detail the problems at iTrade. 

http://scotiaitradeproblems.wordpress.com/


----------



## motioncontroller

*Not too Impressed*

Ssimps, 

Are you using iTrade Pro or Market Trader? I just started up with iTrade here in the last week and have already had my share of problems. This morning I was online with my account and everything was working smoothly just before the opening. I was preparing to set a stop on some NOV shares I had previously bought. When I clicked Review Order and it told me that the symbol and exchange was incorrect. I returned back to the upper screen on Trading desk and updated the quote and of course it displayed the correct price and bid/ask. I clicked Review order again and after 8 minutes of waiting I watched my exit disappear ........... so much for making money today. Now I have to wait this out. I did send them an email asking for compensation with an underlying hint of anger. 

I can only be angry at myself for my mistakes but when I have as much money with them as I do and they are making simple ones there is only one company that I can be mad at. 

Is anyone else having problems today like this? 

Does anyone use IB? How do they stack up?


----------



## mario 1

ssimps said:


> I had an open order from a week or so ago for HSE for 29.43; which would have been easily filled this AM if their system was up based on the L2 data I still have access too. HSe went down to 29.41 based on the L2 data.
> 
> Is there any re-coarse I can take to get my order filled at my limit price given the itrade system was down and therefore did not fill the order? Now HSE is up to 29.59and rising.
> 
> Those f'ers.


Don't know what your legal rights are but you should have that order filled, they 
should swallow up the difference.
Maybe it was filled.
looks like it's back up and running

Update
Looks like you can get it cheaper now, bet it got filled now.


----------



## ssimps

mario 1 said:


> Don't know what your legal rights are but you should have that order filled, they
> should swallow up the difference.
> Maybe it was filled.
> looks like it's back up and running
> 
> Update
> Looks like you can get it cheaper now, bet it got filled now.


Ya, it did get filled, but this is what happened.

1) The system was accessible again and my current order was still listed as open, even though the current HSE price was below my fill price. 
2) So I canceled that order and the system let me.
3) I created a new order that was filled at 29.33. Great; i though their f''up saved me 10 cents.
4) I then see that they turned around and changed my order cancel in 2) to REJECTED and filled it at my fill price (29.43), even though when their system came online again the share price was below 29.35 at least.

So now I have 2 times the shares of HSE I wanted, and 50% of them were filled not at the current price, but at limit I set. Seem fishy to you?

They will be getting a call for sure.

Anyone want to buy some HSE at 29.44?


----------



## ssimps

motioncontroller said:


> Ssimps,
> 
> Are you using iTrade Pro or Market Trader?
> 
> I can only be angry at myself for my mistakes but when I have as much money with them as I do and they are making simple ones there is only one company that I can be mad at.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems today like this?


I use MarketTrader; I like being able to access it from a couple different PCs since it is web based. The actual ordering is done using the iTRADE trading desk though, as MarketTrader does not have built in trading; it gives me access to streaming L2.

I also have a lot of $ with them and they are about to loose it all because I am fed up with their crap. I'm ranting in the heat of the moment here, but really, come on. 

As I just posted, they let me cancel an order and place a new order on HSE only to reject the cancel a few minutes later, so now I have about 15K of HSE I did not want.

Again, I'm really pissed right now!


----------



## mutant guppie

*scotia sucking worst than the leafs*

OK, from seeing some of these posts the csr's haven't been compensating their screw ups evenly. I too was compensated with a few measly free trades. I think it was 10 at the time, and then it was 50, but the screw ups still continue. I'm wondering who's running the circus. Calls to Duncan were met with apologies but no real confidence that he'll get it fixed and that was 3 months ago. 

They still don't get it and the service is still just a bad at the high networth level as it is for their other clients. Bad all around and I'm in the process of moving my account.


----------



## HaroldCrump

ssimps said:


> I use MarketTrader; I like being able to access it from a couple different PCs since it is web based. The actual ordering is done using the iTRADE trading desk though, as MarketTrader does not have built in trading; it gives me access to streaming L2.
> 
> I also have a lot of $ with them and they are about to loose it all because I am fed up with their crap. I'm ranting in the heat of the moment here, but really, come on.
> 
> As I just posted, they let me cancel an order and place a new order on HSE only to reject the cancel a few minutes later, so now I have about 15K of HSE I did not want.
> 
> Again, I'm really pissed right now!


I know thousands of users are like you - angry, pissed and ready to move their accounts.
Not defending them, but once technical issues like these happen, they are not easy to fix within a day or so.
Usually they are embedded deep within the design or structure of thier system's programming code or an inherent issue in their data migration (when they moved from E*Trade's system to Scotia Capital's).
Their technical folks must be in a pressure cooker right now - they're probably not sleeping until this is fixed and must be fearing for their jobs.
This is not a good time to be a Scotia iTrade IT employee.


----------



## Four Pillars

HaroldCrump said:


> I know thousands of users are like you - angry, pissed and ready to move their accounts.
> Not defending them, but once technical issues like these happen, they are not easy to fix within a day or so.
> Usually they are embedded deep within the design or structure of thier system's programming code or an inherent issue in their data migration (when they moved from E*Trade's system to Scotia Capital's).
> Their technical folks must be in a pressure cooker right now - they're probably not sleeping until this is fixed and must be fearing for their jobs.
> This is not a good time to be a Scotia iTrade IT employee.


Harold, you are right - it will take a while to fix these issues.

It's still their fault though. Scotia decided when the conversion would happen - if they rushed it and didn't do enough testing then that's their fault. If it wasn't ready they should have delayed the conversion.

Communication is another issue - if it's that bad they need to more proactive with this.


----------



## Kirkx

ssimps said:


> I use MarketTrader; I like being able to access it from a couple different PCs since it is web based. The actual ordering is done using the iTRADE trading desk though, as MarketTrader does not have built in trading; it gives me access to streaming L2.
> 
> I also have a lot of $ with them and they are about to loose it all because I am fed up with their crap.


Before you decide to move all funds to another broker, which is a hassle, you can try the Pro platform, it was working today when the website was not accessible, although I didn't actually do any trades (I was busy setting up Interactive Brokers account, hell of a job).

The Pro platform is AxisPro from Nexa Technologies and all Canadian brokers are using it as a premium platform under different branding nicknames (TD Waterhouse Active Trader, Questrader Pro/Elite, TradeFreedom Edge, etc.). There is very little integration between Nexa and any given broker, basically all the quotes and orders are on Nexa's servers all day and then after the markets close the information is transferred and trades, balances, buying power are settled on Scotia's end. Outages happen with Nexa but these days they are rare, on average once or twice per month for a few minutes. You can run AxisPro from multiple computers, as long as it's not at the same time, I've run it from my cousin's PC in Europe w/o problems. You would need to install AxisPro application on each PC.

When Scotia eventually fixes their own systems you could drop AxisPro (it's a bit pricey if don't trade much) and go back to the web based solution.

Here is Nexa's website:

http://home.nexatechnologies.com/

It's either my Pro platform (you get a dedicated phone number) or my account size, but during the latest troubles I have never waited on the phone more than 6 minutes. With the Pro you can't place orders nor transfer funds from the web site any more, you need to phone the trading desk.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Four Pillars said:


> It's still their fault though. Scotia decided when the conversion would happen - if they rushed it and didn't do enough testing then that's their fault. If it wasn't ready they should have delayed the conversion.


My guess is some business suit hotshot VP at Scotia wanted the conversion done by a certain arbitrary date.
He/she pushed the director, who pushed the senior manager, who pushed the jr. manager, who pushed the project manager and the s***t flows downhill down to the programmer writing the migration program.
And yes it is their collective fault and I'm sure they'll pay for it.
If within a group like ours so many are ready to move their accounts, imagine how many irate users are out there who'll end up moving their accounts.


----------



## mutant guppie

*scotia sucks*

Moving accounts is a pain but it's the only thing those morons and the shareholders they serve understand.


----------



## mario 1

mutant guppie said:


> Moving accounts is a pain but it's the only thing those morons and the shareholders they serve understand.


The problem with that is that when you get to the other side you find the grass isn't much greener. Most have issues at one point or another.
I should have asked for some free trades 
they cost me about $500 bucks today


----------



## ssimps

ssimps said:


> Ya, it did get filled, but this is what happened.
> 
> 1) The system was accessible again and my current order was still listed as open, even though the current HSE price was below my fill price.
> 2) So I canceled that order and the system let me.
> 3) I created a new order that was filled at 29.33. Great; i though their f''up saved me 10 cents.
> 4) I then see that they turned around and changed my order cancel in 2) to REJECTED and filled it at my fill price (29.43), even though when their system came online again the share price was below 29.35 at least.
> 
> So now I have 2 times the shares of HSE I wanted, and 50% of them were filled not at the current price, but at limit I set. Seem fishy to you?
> 
> They will be getting a call for sure.
> 
> Anyone want to buy some HSE at 29.44?


Well, I'll stop complaining about the price at least, sold the extra shares I had because of their mess up at 29.53 just now. Given it took 3 trades instead of 1 (2 buys and 1 sell), I'm still 3 cents over my target, but at least I don;t have $15K of shares I don't want and didn't loose $ selling them. 

I'll at minimum ask for getting 2 of the 3 trade commissions refunded.


----------



## ssimps

Four Pillars said:


> Harold, you are right - it will take a while to fix these issues.
> 
> It's still their fault though. Scotia decided when the conversion would happen - if they rushed it and didn't do enough testing then that's their fault. If it wasn't ready they should have delayed the conversion.
> 
> Communication is another issue - if it's that bad they need to more proactive with this.


Exactly.


----------



## ssimps

HaroldCrump said:


> My guess is some business suit hotshot VP at Scotia wanted the conversion done by a certain arbitrary date.
> He/she pushed the director, who pushed the senior manager, who pushed the jr. manager, who pushed the project manager and the s***t flows downhill down to the programmer writing the migration program.
> And yes it is their collective fault and I'm sure they'll pay for it.
> If within a group like ours so many are ready to move their accounts, imagine how many irate users are out there who'll end up moving their accounts.


I think you summarize what likely happened very well. It is clear that enough testing was not done before the conversion, and 1 month + later there are still big issues.


----------



## ssimps

ssimps said:


> Well, I'll stop complaining about the price at least, sold the extra shares I had because of their mess up at 29.53 just now.


Guess I should have waited a little longer to pull the sell trigger, popped to 30.00 now. Timing never works for me.


----------



## ytrenor

I sent an application form to open an account Dec. 3rd 2009... I'm still waiting 

So I'm actually on the phone, waiting to have a customer rep to cancel my application for a new account. It is been 2 hours I'm waiting on phone as of now...

The short story : First, the online application form wasn't working on Dec. 2nd. So I had to download the PDF files and fill them manually. 10 opening days is the maximum time needed to create my account, so I read on their website (or on the app form). December 21nd When I called the first time to inquire about my app, I was told the account was open and that all documents should be sent through land mail the next day. Yeah right. Called back Jan.4th 2010 and was told the account wasn't open yet for some issues (not related to my application forms), but they said it should be completed for the end of last week and that I should have the documents by beginning of this week. We are now middle (if not end) of week now...

At first, when I applied, I didn't knew they were merging with Scotia. I knew they were a Scotia Bank company, but didn't knew they were in the process of merging itrade platform with Scotia's. All the reviews I read were fine (they were all prior to the merger), so I was confident I would be pleased with iTrade and low fees. The fact that iTrade was backed by Scotia was an advantage over QTrade, I thought.

I think I've allowed enough time for them to open my account. Since they can't even manage actual customers (YOU) account properly after 2 month merge process, I've lost confidence in the short to middle term. I might consider iTrade in 1 or 2 years if things come back to normal and that reviews (I like the Globe and Mail one) are good.

I'll either stay with National Bank for now, or switch to BMO or QTrade, I'll see. I just need to put an hold to all that story as it drain me a lot of energy and I'm tired after very long evenings on the phone. More : I'm 100% cash since december as I didn't wanted to face any mess in the transfer of my securities to iTrade. 5 weeks waiting on sidelines when you have some nice picks that go from buy signals to sold with profit under your nose is very frustrating.

Good luck to you all with your account, hope all things will go back to normal quickly.


Oh... and it is been 2.5 hours I'm waiting on phone as of now...
Hope I'll have someone before they close at 8PM EST...

Tired... so tired...


----------



## Berubeland

My buying power is still at -$27 but my cash for withdrawal has changed to $500 even though it says my buying power is $700.

I did not trade today. I did not do anything but the numbers keep a changing. 

Its getting interesting.... I can check in to find out what new and random developments are occuring.

If i check in tommorrow and there's $50,000 for withdrawal I'm taking everyone From CMF to Mexico


----------



## ytrenor

While waiting for a customer rep with iTrade, I used a second phone set to call National Bank Direct Brokerage. Took 5 seconds after dialing the "2" to get a customer rep on the phone...

I've ask the NB rep to put a note to stop any transfer of my accounts that could be in process. He told me there was no transfer in process by now, so this told me iTrade wasn't even thinking about transfering my accounts yet...


I finally got an iTrade customer rep on the phone, after 3 hours waiting. I've cancel my application, in good term, wishing them the best in 2010 and wishing them to be able to resolve all their merging problems soon. Why cancel? They just told me, after my 6th call, that they have new process that requires a Scotia Bank employee to stamp my driver licence photocopy, for security purpose. Meaning another 1-2 weeks on hold. I'm glad they have this new process, as it is more secure, but I just feel I've waited enough. 5 weeks and 6 reps to be told my app form "wasn't complete" showed me how unorganized they are at the moment. With all the problems I read you guys are still having today, with existing account, I don't feel safe about the iTrade platform, and don't feel confident about transfering my money there. And to have to wait hours to speak with a rep, while other serious banks brokerage service are quick to answer, this is not acceptable from Scotia, one of the "Big 6"

I've also spoke with a BMO rep tonight, to ask to block a check made to Scotia iTrade as my first deposit. Just like National Bank, it took seconds to have a rep on the phone.


And lastly... another thing pretty much important for a french guy like me, when considering Scotia iTrade customer service : their "french" reps are difficult to understand and they don't understand french very much (I don't know why, but all reps I spoke to, english or french, they had hindi accent. I felt like the customer rep office is based in India... Is it ?). So, out of 6 calls, I spoke only 2 times with french reps and 4 times with english reps. I felt it would be better if the rep could speak in a language he/she is more comfortable with... But this is not to please me : I would prefer to speak in french and speak with a rep who's french is 100% functional. This is my money, I don't want to mess things because we can't understand each other. Communication is important when dealing with money and income tax questions.


So, I'll stay with NB for some time. I might consider iTrade again, but I'll give them at least a year to settle down. Or I'll try QTrade... Or will do my best to pile up to 100k$ to be grant the 9.95$ fix commission with BMO (another 2 years goal...) as it would be much easier to have all my banking accounts at the same place (didn't apply to BMO in the first place in 2008 as I didn't had the 5k$ needed to open a new brokerage account).


Anyway, wish you guys all the best with your iTrade account(s).


----------



## Darkaeye

*iTrade on tilt*

I was a happy Etrade customer since 2000. I did notice service sliding downhill very soon after Scotia took over, but I tolerated it based on 10 previous trouble-free years. But no more!

With their taking over backend brokering and subsequent system migration in early December, Scotia has made a resonant statement. They have signaled openly and clearly that they are now well beyond their competency level and have no idea how to deal with the sputtering volcano that the back-office system has become, nor the angry pitchfork-and-torch carrying mob waiting for up to 2 hours on the phone.

Immediately after the migration, operational and data-integrity disasters too many to detail here became apparent. That these were missed or ignored in pre-migration user acceptance testing speaks loudly of the total lack of professionalism in their IT organization. That they continue 6 weeks later screams of complete and utter incompetence. Class action lawsuit level incompetence!

And then there is their imploding customer service catastrophe… too few poorly trained inefficient and ineffectual customer support hacks completely out of their league, both qualitatively and quantitatively. Actually worse than no customer support at all.

Scotia iTrade is on tilt folks. Cool heads say get out while you can.

I’m out. My move to Qtrade is complete and I am so far, despite increased ECN costs, a happy camper. Customer support is AWESOME! Easy to contact, actually knowledgeable, and very motivated to help. I keep pinching myself. They even paid my transfer fees. Their website is superior in many ways, maybe not as sophisticated in others. But remember that the best of the iTrade website was inherited from Etrade, and Scotia was already showing signs that they where unable to maintain it properly.

Anyone considering iTrade as their online discount broker should seriously consider alternatives. Existing iTrade sufferers would be wise to do the same. There ARE other superior options out there.


----------



## motioncontroller

Who else on here uses the iTrade Pro platform? Did they have problems today? 
Kirkx said that he had no issues at all but did not trade at all and the platform seemed to be working fine. I only started with iTrade 2 weeks ago but I am using 330k and have made 25 trades already. Is there any option with them to pay for the Pro platform? Or maybe if it actually works they should think about offering to everyone. Why not, a platform that works! I am sure that it would cost them less.


----------



## mario 1

motioncontroller said:


> Who else on here uses the iTrade Pro platform? Did they have problems today?
> Kirkx said that he had no issues at all but did not trade at all and the platform seemed to be working fine. I only started with iTrade 2 weeks ago but I am using 330k and have made 25 trades already. Is there any option with them to pay for the Pro platform? Or maybe if it actually works they should think about offering to everyone. Why not, a platform that works! I am sure that it would cost them less.


I actually qualified for the pro platform this quarter, but I don't bother using it
seems a bit complicated.
Anyway you can purchase it for $99 if you have more than 30 trades, or
$199 if less than 30. That's per month.
You can have mine


----------



## mario 1

ssimps said:


> to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy some HSE at 29.44?



Sure I'll take em


----------



## ssimps

motioncontroller said:


> Who else on here uses the iTrade Pro platform? Did they have problems today?
> Kirkx said that he had no issues at all but did not trade at all and the platform seemed to be working fine. I only started with iTrade 2 weeks ago but I am using 330k and have made 25 trades already. Is there any option with them to pay for the Pro platform? Or maybe if it actually works they should think about offering to everyone. Why not, a platform that works! I am sure that it would cost them less.


I use MarketTrader and it was running fine too (i.e. real-time pricing, L2 access, etc was all fine); also likely because it is not connecting to itrade back end but another companies. 

But as soon as I tried to trade, could not, because at least for MarketTrader, itrade backend is used when you trade.

So I could watch as opportunities went by, but could not buy or sell based on any of the info that was streaming to me.


----------



## ssimps

mario 1 said:


> Sure I'll take em


Sorry, too late, I should have waited to sell a bit longer too. Interesting to see what the stock does today, it was swinging in the wind yesterday!


----------



## mutant guppie

mario 1 said:


> The problem with that is that when you get to the other side you find the grass isn't much greener. Most have issues at one point or another.
> I should have asked for some free trades
> they cost me about $500 bucks today


You can get more than the 5 trades their CSR's are approved to give. I've pushed and have gotten alot more than 5. Don't let them skate over this.
The client manager knows I've moved a few blocks and can move the rest out.

I've got 3 other trading accounts and you're right. They've all sucked at one point or another, but are they sucking less than scotia right now? One of them actually is pretty good but their trade fees + ECN fee's makes it prohibitive for high volume.


----------



## mario 1

I don't have the time to wait on the phone to ask for free trades.
They actually credited 7 bucks to my account, called it goodwill


----------



## mutant guppie

mario 1 said:


> I don't have the time to wait on the phone to ask for free trades.
> They actually credited 7 bucks to my account, called it goodwill


I'm leaving them. I asked for the usual free trades and was told no as it didn't make business sense lol. It's amazing how stupid scotia is when it comes to dollars in/ dollars out. Dollars in, I'm a high volume trader with a direct line to the manager. Over a year it's in the thousands in trade/ margin fees not including all the other fees they get from leveraging my equity. Dollars out, a few free trades and assurances this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Berubeland

I went into my account this morning and lo and behold my Buying power is -27.00 and my withdrawal limit and cash. So we're not going to Mexico guys.

The only reason I keep my itrade account is because if you are a non pro client they charge you only 20$ per trade not the removing liquidity fee of .002$ 

The other day I picked up 225,000 shares of OSU at .005 which if I was using another broker would have cost $450. 

That makes me happy


----------



## ssimps

mutant guppie said:


> I'm leaving them. I asked for the usual free trades and was told no as it didn't make business sense lol. It's amazing how stupid scotia is when it comes to dollars in/ dollars out. Dollars in, I'm a high volume trader with a direct line to the manager. Over a year it's in the thousands in trade/ margin fees not including all the other fees they get from leveraging my equity. Dollars out, a few free trades and assurances this doesn't happen again.


Someone pointed out that they will give a new client 100 free trades, but only offer us 3 or 5 trades to help make up for all the grief they admit they have caused. 

This seems so crazy too me; for every customer they lose, they will need another new one to make up the diff, and will give them 100 free trades right from the start. Yet they will not give a loyal customer 100 free trades to help make up for hours lost waiting on hold to get issues they created fixed. How does that make business sense?

Sinking ship anyone?

Once I have time to wait on the phone again, I am going to demand 100 free trades or I'm leaving. I'll post what happens.


----------



## Kirkx

motioncontroller said:


> Who else on here uses the iTrade Pro platform? Did they have problems today? ... I only started with iTrade 2 weeks ago but I am using 330k and have made 25 trades already. Is there any option with them to pay for the Pro platform?


AxisPro platform (nicknamed Scotia iTrade Pro) was working just fine today as well, although again, I didn't make any trades.

Unlike with TD Waterhouse, you don't need to "qualify" for the Pro platform, you can switch and start using it at any time, although the beginning of the month is the most practical period to do it because the fees are not pro-rated, they will charge you for the full month no matter on what day you made the switch. The monthly fee, if you don't trade at all, is $199 and, unlike TD Waterhouse, Scotia won't shut off the platform if you don't make any trades, they will just keep charging full $199 every month (if you trade a lot you will get discounts).

There is an interesting and little known trick very useful for customers with larger accounts. The buying power shown in the Pro platform is based on the funds from both margin and cash optimizer accounts, so you can have zero dollars in let's say Canadian Margin and all your funds in Canadian Cash Optimizer. On the website it doesn't work that way, at least it didn't when I had trading access through the website the last time (as I mentioned before, with the Pro platform you lose the ability to trade or make funds transfers through the website, you need to do this on the phone, all other features of the web site, like account balances, are still available). With 300K in Cash Optimizer you will basically get the pro platform for free, considering that Cdn Cash Opt. yielded around 0.8% pa in December.

This method of buying power calculation is by design, and it actually stopped working after the conversion, about three weeks ago, so I moved all my funds to Canadian Margin, called them up and was promised to get that fixed. As of today it looks like buying power is calculated properly from all accounts again. If you decide to try the Pro platform then ask them to set it up to recognize buying power from Cash Optimizer.

The Pro platform is not as complicated as TWS from Interactive Brokers, you can set it up in one evening. You will need to customize windows and symbols, remove all the staff that you don't need, like option chains with symbols like MSFT and INTC (they take lots of PC system resources), create and save your custom workspace(s) and you are done. If anyone is interested I can post instructions how to create a custom startup workspace (the default one that loads at startup is a resource hog with lots of very liquid US Level 2 quotes and option chains).


----------



## Darkaeye

The really sad part of all this is, if Scotia spent a small fraction of what they're spending on those really annoying TV ads on their customer service department, or in getting their IT shop in order, they might be a viable online broker.

As it is, I'm hearing they have lost so many of their larger accounts due to the recent operational and data integrity issues that they may be in serious trouble. Their credibility is completely shot. I'm guessing once the lawsuits start to kick in, the house of cards may fall.


----------



## mutant guppie

Let's see how they respond to my demand letter.


----------



## humble_pie

guppie you said you had a direct line to the client manager.

what are you doing begging for free trades from a call centre minion.

plus you got refused. So much for your valuable client profile.

you're writing them a demand letter ?? please post a copy here board needs a laugh.


----------



## mutant guppie

Pie, 

Everything must work out like a family sitcom for you then. 

Do tell of how you handled a similar situation and maybe then there will be peace on earth.


----------



## humble_pie

i have peace on earth, a vcp, and i drink the finest single malts, none of that cheapio johnnie walker.

straight.


----------



## mutant guppie

humble_pie said:


> i have peace on earth, a vcp, and i drink the finest single malts, none of that cheapio johnnie walker.
> 
> straight.


you forgot the part where the trumpets sound and angels sing when you walk on water.


----------



## martinv

First, I am already in Mexico but thanks to those who were going to send us there! I have been an Etrade user for about 8 years. Never had a glitch but only do 2 or 3 trades per year (keeps the costs down and concentrates the portfolio).
Had set up easy transfer to move money from Etrade now Itrade to and from my local bank. As easy as a few clicks.
Until two days ago. Went to transfer and my bank account wasn't on the drop down list, in fact 3 accounts weren't there.
Phoned from Mexico on Skype, on hold for 45 minutes, finally talked to a CSR, said he needed to put me on hold while he checked......click, Skype dropped the call.
So now what, ahh, yes, send an email. Reply was system generated saying that someone will reply withn 48 hours......we will see.

It is unfortunate that they are going through these problems as Etrade enjoyed such a good reputation. 

Difficult to complain too much as I am typing this on my laptop while sitting on the beach looking out over the blue sea of Cortez. A bit more wind and it will be time to go kiteboarding!

Will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Berubeland

I am still having strange and unusual buying power problems. Please keep in mind I have a small amount of money so maybe this is why I am getting such great service. 

Anyways I had to call them to get them to fix it AGAIN.

Then I asked then why my TFSA does not yet show up under my accounts list and was told they have no record of ever receiving my document I sent them in DECEMBER. The last time I called they said that they had the documents but were slow. Because all the trading I am doing I could be doing in a TFSA and not have to pay any income tax on it. 

So he offered me to send all my stuff again at which point I told him that I am not happy about having one set of my information lost in the ether somewhere never mind being stupid enough to trust them with two. I learn from my mistakes. 

Anyways yesterday I started the process of taking money from my account and transferring it to my TFSA at Questrade. What else can I do?


----------



## Elan

*Fee Increase*

If you trade options with I-Trade, review your statements. They have INCREASED the minimum commission for an Option that is Assigned or Exercised from $45 to $54.99. This appears to have happened when they did the conversion. This puts them approximately $13.00 per trade ABOVE the other discount broker - TD, RBC, BMO Qtrade - and all without notice of the increase


----------



## martinv

Contacted Itrade by phone today and after a 40 minute wait in the hot sun (better than snow though) managed to explain the situation (dropping of drop down list of transfer accounts)and was assured that it would be taken care of. Will see.
Question; has anyone changed online discount brokerages recently?
Did it take long? Costly?
Starting to think about it but hesitant.


----------



## Kirkx

martinv said:


> Question; has anyone changed online discount brokerages recently? Did it take long? Costly?


I didn't really change completely but I have opened an account with Interactive Brokers to divert some funds for trading futures. Application was submitted online, a few required forms printed out and sent by courier to Montreal (their Canadian H/O), funds wired to IB ($30 fee charged by RBC). All this was done on Friday and the account was available for trading on Tuesday before the markets open.

IB doesn't offer RRSPs/TFSAs and it's a US based company (with small regional offices all over the world) so you don't get a 100 year bullet proof safety record of a big Canadian bank. On the other hand it is very high tech and allows switching currency in your account without any ripoff markups of the Big5.


----------



## lister

New bulletin upon logging in:

January 29, 2010

Customer Appreciation Day is Here!
Thank You to our Loyal Customers!

Today we're hosting a special Scotia iTRADE® Customer Appreciation Day to show you just how much we appreciate your business.

$100 in Commission Rebates*!
We are pleased to offer a commission rebate of up to $100 per customer for trades made today, Friday, January 29, 2010. The commission will be rebated to your account before February 10, 2010.

At Scotia iTRADE, nothing is more important to us than our customers – after all, you are the "i" in Scotia iTRADE. We thank you for your business and continued loyalty, and hope our Customer Appreciation Day brings you many happy returns!

Sincerely,

Duncan Hannay
Managing Director, Head of Online Brokerage
Scotia iTRADE

PLEASE READ THE IMPORTANT DISCLOSURES BELOW:
*Commissions associated with trades that are executed on January 29, 2010 through Scotia iTRADE will be rebated back to your Scotia iTRADE account by February 10, 2010, up to a maximum rebate of CDN $100 per customer. Offer valid only for existing Scotia iTRADE customers. Fees (including, without limitation, ECN fees and broker-assist fees) are not eligible for rebate. Commission rebates and other Scotia iTRADE offers have no cash redemption value. This offer cannot be transferred. For eligible Scotia iTRADE customers who have qualified for another Scotia iTRADE promotional commission rebate offer that is still in effect in accordance with its terms on January 29, 2010 as determined by Scotia iTRADE in its sole discretion ("Previous Offer"), commission rebate of up to CDN $100 will first be applied in accordance with this offer to trades that are executed on January 29, 2010 through Scotia iTRADE, after which Previous Offer, if applicable, will be applied in accordance with its terms to remainder of trades, if any, that are executed on January 29, 2010 through Scotia iTRADE.


----------



## martinv

Well, they fixed it, sort of. They added CIBC to the "easy transfer" drop down list but.....I have to go into our joint account using my wife's ID and password. If I log in as usual with my ID and password it doesn't show up!
Grrrr....
The good part is that I bought some shares for my TFSA and the commission is "free" today. Customer appreciation day! Rebates on commissions up too $100 apparently.
Of course the share price went down as soon as the trade went through.
Is it just me or does the share price always drop after you buy and goes up after you sell. Maybe it is supposed to work that way.


----------



## mario 1

martinv said:


> Well, they fixed it, sort of. They added CIBC to the "easy transfer" drop down list but.....I have to go into our joint account using my wife's ID and password. If I log in as usual with my ID and password it doesn't show up!
> Grrrr....
> The good part is that I bought some shares for my TFSA and the commission is "free" today. Customer appreciation day! Rebates on commissions up too $100 apparently.
> Of course the share price went down as soon as the trade went through.
> Is it just me or does the share price always drop after you buy and goes up after you sell. Maybe it is supposed to work that way.


No it's not just you, happens to me all the time, especially on the sell side.


----------



## LMD

*Book Values*

Does anyone really think they'll actually ever correct the book values of peoples' mutual funds?


----------



## takingprofits

itrade not working again today. I thought the problems were over - apparently not. My orders are not executing today and this has cost me a lot of money.

It is time to move on - staying is costing me too much money.


----------



## lister

Issues this morning...


----------



## mario 1

Good luck trying to get through on the phone


----------



## nomad

How is iTrade been lately for the users? I'm thinking of switching to iTrade from HSBC, but after reading this topic, not so sure. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mario 1

Haven't had a problem for awhile. Most of the problems were related to
the switch to Scotia.
I give it a thumbs up for now.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Their online trading seems to be unavailable this morning.
Is anyone else experiencing this or just me?


----------



## cannon_fodder

Well, iTrade does it again.

My wife used to have a spousal RRSP with E*Trade. Before that it was with RBC... before that it was with BMO Investorline. In every case if she made a contribution to her RRSP it would be attributed to her. If I contributed to it, the receipt was in my name.

BUT, this is Scotia iTrade's response:

_Dear Mr. XXXX,

Thank you for choosing Scotia iTRADE.

By default, all deposits/contributions made into a Spousal RRSP account are attributed to the spouse. To answer your question, yes your wife can transfer money into her Spousal RRSP account and have the contribution receipt in her name, but it can only be done in two ways: 

1) The first is to call our Customer Service department and make the request with an agent and specify that the contribution is to be a regular contribution and not a spousal contribution. 



2) The second way to do it is to use our “transfer funds” service online (not the Easy Transfer service). To do this, login to the account and go to Accounts -> Account Services -> Account Inquiries -> Transfer Funds (including Currency Conversion). Here you can fill out the form and choose which account to transfer the funds “from” and which account to transfer the funds “to” but you must indicate in the message box that this is a regular contribution, otherwise it will be treated as a spousal contribution by default (as mentioned above).

Feel free to reply with any further comments or questions you may have.

_


----------



## reccoso

*iTrade %gain calculations*

I bought a stock at 47.67, 110 units, and now its at 46.02. This should translate to a loss of approx $182, but iTrade shows it to be a loss of $350 plus.

Should I move all my stocks out of iTrade. I'm worried about getting screwed twenty years from now when all theses errors add up to a lot.

Thanks


----------



## tinypotato

They'll probably fix it up eventually. There's no gaurantee that other brokers will be better. Not worth the hassle and cost of moving; I've tried several and really iTrade isn't that bad...


----------



## HaroldCrump

reccoso said:


> I bought a stock at 47.67, 110 units, and now its at 46.02. This should translate to a loss of approx $182, but iTrade shows it to be a loss of $350 plus.


Sometimes reported gain/loss can be a little "off".
Esp for very low volume stocks where there is no effective market and the bid/ask quotes are just wild swags.
Call them and ask.
Don't rush into closing your account unless you correctly understand what the real issue is - you may end up with a loss of $350 if there is an underlying accounting error on their part.


----------



## humble_pie

my understanding is that brokers are not required to maintain accurate gain/loss statemnts and they only provide these figures as a goodwill gesture of service. Surely you were served with a notice saying that gain/loss figures are not necessarily accurate and that they are being provided on a best efforts basis.

it's usually possible for a client to amend the gain/loss figures himself, if he finds that what the broker is displaying is not correct.

i know that the brokerage for my backup account has wild statements. The figures for option holdings especially are usually in the twilight zone. I was once chuckling about this with a representative whom i especially respect, and she sighed & said that yes, the representatives are eternally fighting with their options back office over the inaccurate options numbers.

reccoso may i urge you to keep your own records & calculate your own cost base(s). Work from each buy & sell transaction as set forth on the statements. These transactions will always be accurately reported on the statements. These are the figures that the tax authorities will pay attention to. If the broker is messing up the non-critical voluntary gain/loss calcs, you could either change these figs or else just ignore them.

for my part, i keep a detailed log that's alpha by the name of each security. In addition to trade & swing trade calculations, this log records details of splits, mergers, spin-offs, re-orgs, special dividends affecting cost base & every other event that affects a stock's tax cost base while it's in my possession. The logbook is a blessing at tax time if any shares have been sold.

scotia itrade has more trouble than other brokers because the merger with etrade a couple of years ago brought the 2 big mainframe systems that brokers lease, namely, ISM & ADP, together, and frankly this marriage was extremely unhappy. The entire service nearly collapsed from this clash about 18 months ago, as you will note in the history of this thread. 

the 2 systems & their residue still don't get along perfectly together. I'm guessing that non-critical applications like gain/loss calcs were left with glitches that have not yet been patched. This is not reason enough to move your account out, imho, unless you feel terribly distressed by this rather unimportant detail.


----------



## mario 1

reccoso said:


> I bought a stock at 47.67, 110 units, and now its at 46.02. This should translate to a loss of approx $182, but iTrade shows it to be a loss of $350 plus.
> 
> Should I move all my stocks out of iTrade. I'm worried about getting screwed twenty years from now when all theses errors add up to a lot.
> 
> Thanks


I've been with them for years and that has never happened to me.
They are pretty accurate in that regard.
Besides it's not really going to cost you anything. If you bought 110 units for
47.67 it's for a set price, if you end up selling for 46.02 the loss will be 
$182 plus fees.
At least they give you real time holding values, with CIBC you have 
to wait for the next day and even then it's usually late.
The grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## reccoso

humble_pie said:


> my understanding is that brokers are not required to maintain accurate gain/loss statemnts and they only provide these figures as a goodwill gesture of service. Surely you were served with a notice saying that gain/loss figures are not necessarily accurate and that they are being provided on a best efforts basis.
> 
> it's usually possible for a client to amend the gain/loss figures himself, if he finds that what the broker is displaying is not correct.
> 
> i know that the brokerage for my backup account has wild statements. The figures for option holdings especially are usually in the twilight zone. I was once chuckling about this with a representative whom i especially respect, and she sighed & said that yes, the representatives are eternally fighting with their options back office over the inaccurate options numbers.
> 
> reccoso may i urge you to keep your own records & calculate your own cost base(s). Work from each buy & sell transaction as set forth on the statements. These transactions will always be accurately reported on the statements. These are the figures that the tax authorities will pay attention to. If the broker is messing up the non-critical voluntary gain/loss calcs, you could either change these figs or else just ignore them.
> 
> for my part, i keep a detailed log that's alpha by the name of each security. In addition to trade & swing trade calculations, this log records details of splits, mergers, spin-offs, re-orgs, special dividends affecting cost base & every other event that affects a stock's tax cost base while it's in my possession. The logbook is a blessing at tax time if any shares have been sold.
> 
> scotia itrade has more trouble than other brokers because the merger with etrade a couple of years ago brought the 2 big mainframe systems that brokers lease, namely, ISM & ADP, together, and frankly this marriage was extremely unhappy. The entire service nearly collapsed from this clash about 18 months ago, as you will note in the history of this thread.
> 
> the 2 systems & their residue still don't get along perfectly together. I'm guessing that non-critical applications like gain/loss calcs were left with glitches that have not yet been patched. This is not reason enough to move your account out, imho, unless you feel terribly distressed by this rather unimportant detail.


Thanks for the reply, can someone also explain what it means why I get an email saying my account has a negative cash balance, it's usually just a few dollars here and there, but I end up overcontributing if it's a RRSP/TFSA account. Isn't what they show as 'buying power' what the cash that I actually have, so why the negative cash balance when I used that 'buying power'

Thanks


----------



## whitby

mario 1 said:


> I've been with them for years and that has never happened to me.
> They are pretty accurate in that regard.
> Besides it's not really going to cost you anything. If you bought 110 units for
> 47.67 it's for a set price, if you end up selling for 46.02 the loss will be
> $182 plus fees.
> At least they give you real time holding values, with CIBC you have
> to wait for the next day and even then it's usually late.
> The grass is not always greener on the other side.


CIBC Investor's Edge shows real time prices and the current value of your holdings.

Go to Accounts Holdings and click on the Today's Equity Prices.


----------



## Scotia_iTRADE

reccoso said:


> Thanks for the reply, can someone also explain what it means why I get an email saying my account has a negative cash balance, it's usually just a few dollars here and there, but I end up overcontributing if it's a RRSP/TFSA account. Isn't what they show as 'buying power' what the cash that I actually have, so why the negative cash balance when I used that 'buying power'
> 
> Thanks



You may receive an account alert email if your buy order has generated a debit balance the following day. Two common reasons that may create a debit balance can be,

- where a USD$ trade is executed in a CAD$ account and the FX rate is applied at the end of the day, and/or;
- where trade commissions are applied overnight to the trades. 

Cash and registered accounts require all trades using buying power/trade cash to be settled (by deposit of cash and/or selling of securities) before the settlement date (normally 3 business days) of your last trade. 

Hope this information helps and thank you for taking the time to discuss us. Feel free to email [[email protected]] or our Customer Service team at 1.888.872.3388 if there are any questions.

Thanks,

-Nabil


----------



## mario 1

whitby said:


> CIBC Investor's Edge shows real time prices and the current value of your holdings.
> 
> Go to Accounts Holdings and click on the Today's Equity Prices.


It's still not real time, that's delayed.
This morning for example at 7:30 it still hasn't updated my account.
It still shows the value from Monday morning, if I try Today's equity price
it will show the value based on the best bid.
Another thing it lacks is the performance of your stocks, real time, like Itrade has.
Heck they can barely update current purchases, I just bought 800 shares of Shaw and I still
have the same amount of cash on my account and no stock, this is 10 minutes later.. lol


----------



## HaroldCrump

Interesting notice in the mail today:

Scotia iTrade is _increasing_ its trading commissions (first time since I've been with them for nearly 5 years now).
Regular stock trading commissions will be $24.99, up from $19.99.
Options commissions also $24.99, up from $19.99 (the per contract commission stays at $1.75).

Changes affective from 1st trading day of April.

No changes in any of the commissions for tier 2 ($50K combined assets) and tier 1 (150 trades per quarter) customers.

They are perhaps taking advantage of the nearly $10 gap between the old E*Trade commissions (which they inherited) and the other big bank owned brokerage commissions like TDW and RBC DI.

Also sounds like a wink, wink, nudge, nudge to the lower volume customers (many of which they'd have inherited via the Trade Freedom acquisition).
This pretty much guarantees complete monopoly for Questrade in the beginner and low volume investor space.


----------



## Causalien

I haven't received that same letter. All I got is some blah blah about a new GUI.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Causalien said:


> I haven't received that same letter. All I got is some blah blah about a new GUI.


Yep, turn the page over.
It's on the other side of that page.
Under a heading called "Fees and Commissions".


----------



## Causalien

Re-read the whole thing word by word. No fees and commission update. So.... they are sending out different letters to different accounts.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Causalien said:


> Re-read the whole thing word by word. No fees and commission update. So.... they are sending out different letters to different accounts.


Interesting...I went back and read the entire website upgrade news bulletin on their website and there is no mention of the new commissions there, either.
It took me a while to click through their site to find it, and indeed it is there - buried deep 
You have to navigate three levels : Home > Our Fees > Our Fees Effective April 2012


----------



## lister

Got the same letter including the fees increase. Won't affect my account but it will affect my spouse. For now.


----------



## lister

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

The new interface has been unleashed! Brutal. How is this an improvement? The quote page is what I'm most pissed about. Just one quote now, not five. Extra click to get level two quotes (full page refresh is needed to get new numbers then the extra click for level two.) Complaint sent off. Not that it'll likely do anything. :-(


----------



## HaroldCrump

They have integrated it with the main banking website.
Bad, ugly, dumb.
Too much red, my head hurts.
I hate it.


----------



## Scotia_iTRADE

lister said:


> NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> The new interface has been unleashed! Brutal. How is this an improvement? The quote page is what I'm most pissed about. Just one quote now, not five. Extra click to get level two quotes (full page refresh is needed to get new numbers then the extra click for level two.) Complaint sent off. Not that it'll likely do anything. :-(



Hi lister:

We value every feedback and welcome your comments regarding the new site. 

On the new site, we’ve combined the quotes page feature into new, enhanced Watchlists under the Quotes & Research > Watchlists tab. The maximum number of the new Watchlists is 20, with a maximum of 25 symbols each. Your saved lists will be available in the Watchlist right rail menu and data within the Watchlist page is real-time. I hope this helps. 

If you have any questions or suggestions, feel free to email them to me at [email protected]. 

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks again,

-Nabil


----------



## Causalien

Scotia_iTRADE said:


> Hi lister:
> 
> We value every feedback and welcome your comments regarding the new site.
> 
> On the new site, we’ve combined the quotes page feature into new, enhanced Watchlists under the Quotes & Research > Watchlists tab. The maximum number of the new Watchlists is 20, with a maximum of 25 symbols each. Your saved lists will be available in the Watchlist right rail menu and data within the Watchlist page is real-time. I hope this helps.
> 
> If you have any questions or suggestions, feel free to email them to me at [email protected].
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> -Nabil


Hi Nabil,

Planning an interface change near the deadline for tax submission is not the best planning decision I've seen in my life. I am pretty sure there's some weird corporate logic behind it, but wow. Just wow.
Your web interfaces also crashes very often and when it does it logs me out which made me redo my trade history search. All the more reason not to do this during tax time.


----------



## Causalien

Here's one of the bug I found within 5 minutes of using this interface.

If I try to place an options order and forgot to enter the expiration and strike price. The system throws a warning and highlights the two boxes (all good so far). It then prevents me from entering the values in those boxes. This is in Chrome.


----------



## rassmy

Since the migration I lost my access to the iTrade accounts, through my tablet. I use my galaxy tablet to manage my accounts and trades. Now I can't use it anymore. They lost all the wireless trader revenues now, until they get an application ready for such users.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I have now been using the "new and improved" interface for about 3 days now, and still struggling with some of the things.
I finally figured out how to get to the Level II quotes but still struggling to find my way around.

I suppose I will get used to it eventually.

The iTrade interface was relatively unchanged since the E*Trade days and I liked the simplicity of use and navigation.

As a shareholder of the parent company, I am disappointed that they are spending money on this.
I'd rather get a dividend increase than a new, overly red interface.

It also makes me slightly uneasy that all my retail banking as well as investment accounts are now accessible with one user name and password.
With the features to transfer funds in and out in real-time.

Not everything needs to be integrated - some things are better left alone.


----------



## webber22

Now would be a good time for someone from Somalia to send one of those emails saying there's system problems - please enter your iTrade userid/password etc etc.... I got one of those last week for just the banks I deal with - that's pretty scary that someone from Brazil knew the banks I used ....


----------



## mart

I'm not an itrade user but it can't be as bad as the new gmail look..


----------



## HaroldCrump

webber22 said:


> that's pretty scary that someone from Brazil knew the banks I used ....


That is not the case.
I used to think so, until I realized that they send these to everybody ostensibly from most of the common financial institutions around the world.
The probability is quite good that in many cases, they hit their marks i.e. users receive these "emails" from the banks they actually do business with.
I mean, as a spammer/phisher, you send emails to 10M people from all the top 100 financial institutions, your probabilites are quite good that you will hit the mark quite often.


----------



## lister

I've been randomly logged out while clicking on things. Level two quotes sometimes aren't populated properly. While initiating a trade I had an error which was correctly pointed out and I fixed it but it wouldn't accept the trade because it thought there was another trade already in place. I had to go to another browser entirely to get the trade to go through. The watchlist page is useless because there are no level 2 quotes there.

How is this an improvement?

Did any real people test this environment first for usability?


----------



## Ethan

I received this message from iTrade today:

_Please be advised that Canadian Option trading is temporarily unavailable on Scotia OnLine. If you would like to place a trade, kindly give us a call at 1-888-872-3388. We apologize for the inconvenience._

Over the weekend, iTrade changed the expiration date on a handful of my options, ie I sold some 01/16/16 put options that are now 01/15/16 options. The prices are all over the map; several put options that I sold have been ascribed market value of $0 so my account balance is showing higher than it should be. I talked to a trader this morning who told me Montreal exchange options are going to settle on Friday's going forward, as opposed to Saturday's. iTrade is having technical issues implementing this change and is why my account is messed up.

Anyone else having this problem? I also manage an account at RBC and there are no problems with the option contracts there.


----------



## DnARyer

Yes , I am having a similar issue, they prices go all over the place and now the price is correct but they took away a bunch of shares from me. I cannot get through to anyone about it. Send multiple emails with no answers and tried calling them only to be put on hold for hours each time. I feel like I just want to drop iTrade and move all investments to another place. They have absolutely terrible support. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

